# Codes and Standards for Today - Wednesday



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

> You folks living on the east coast of the USA should recognise this supplier.


I know them well. They make delivers to us every morning and throughout the day at various job sites.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CED has bought out a lot of distributors as well, who still operate under their old name even though CED owns them.


----------

